# Is it ok to say hello



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was waiting in a queue tonight and was chatting to a guy. His wife was fully veiled in black, but when she spoke was obviously English.

Would it have been ok to say hello to her?

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I was waiting in a queue tonight and was chatting to a guy. His wife was fully veiled in black, but when she spoke was obviously English.
> 
> Would it have been ok to say hello to her?
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


no it wouldn't 

My SIL wears the niqab, my husband and other male family members are not allowed to speak to her. So just imaging this from a stranger


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Did she actually speak to you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it depends on the individuals family.. I saw a women full covered standing talking with a group of men and strangely enough showing them her sock covered ankle. 

It also reminds me of when I was in the lift with 3 fully covered women and one man, the women said to me in English.. ohh how we would love to be dressed like you. I looked at the man then the women laughed and said.. we can say what we like he doesn't speak a word of English.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No she didn't speak to me and I didn't speak to her. Played it safe 

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> No she didn't speak to me and I didn't speak to her. Played it safe
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


well done :thumb:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> well done :thumb:


I'm a smart Old Hector sometimes.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Contrary to my wife's opinion I do know when to Shut Up - doesn't happen very often (shutting up that is)


----------

